

Airbnb’s AirPal: new ways to get answers from Hive and Hadoop - _harry
http://thenewstack.io/airbnbs-airpal-reflects-new-ways-to-query-and-get-answers-from-hive-and-hadoop

======
AirbnbNerds
Demo: [http://airbnb.github.io/airpal/](http://airbnb.github.io/airpal/)

